
Llgo – A Go frontend for LLVM, written in Go - Somasis
http://llvm.org/viewvc/llvm-project/llgo/trunk/
======
slimsag
FWIW this used to be hosted on GitHub here: [https://github.com/go-
llvm/llgo](https://github.com/go-llvm/llgo)

Not really obvious to me how much progress has been made since the transition
to LLVM repo.. but last time I checked it was missing _a lot_:

\- No garbage collector

\- No escape analysis

\- etc.

~~~
gtfierro
The updated readme at [http://llvm.org/svn/llvm-
project/llgo/trunk/README.TXT](http://llvm.org/svn/llvm-
project/llgo/trunk/README.TXT) mentions the following:

"llgo is under active development. It compiles and passes most of the standard
library test suite and a substantial portion of the gc test suite, but there
are some corner cases that are known not to be handled correctly yet.
Nevertheless it can compile modestly substantial programs (including itself;
it is self hosting on x86-64 Linux)"

so it has come quite a bit farther, it seems.

------
jiyinyiyong
I noticed it's Linux only but I'm on Macbook.

